# How to handle a "round trip" ??? And with extra stops. best way ?



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

So as a new driver, today i had my first round trip. I had a customer who had a bad vacuum cleaner and wanted to drop it off for repai. Also, wanted to make three stops after the vacuum repair along the way home.

I wasn't sure how to handle it but was trying to avoid seperate trips. So i suggested that the rider adsust her destination to the home address after we got to the first stop. Question is was this the best way to handle this or was there a better way? The fare was around 50 and not during surge. (It was 1-1.5 hours without looking it up) Thanks for the advice !
Joe


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

After each stop, always ask pax to send you next address to your phone.


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

So i had the right idea, but didn't do it frequently enough. Will that be a problem, meaning will Uber think theres Shenanigans or something ?
I imagine the fare will come out to being the same. Comments? Thanks once again.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

You always want the next address, cause some pax will contact Uber and get money back.
No back seat driving, doesn't have to be exact address, as long as its with in half a block.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yesterday I picked up a guy that wanted me to take him around to several car dealerships. He was an outside salesman from Colorado that didn't realize his drivers license had expired and couldn't rent a car. There was not a destination entered when I started the trip so I just let the meter run until I dropped him back off where I picked him up. Fare was about $38.00 for less than an hr.

This could be dangerous because you have no proof, if the pax writes in to Goober and claims insufficient route. 

Do as KGB7 says, I guess. I have trips like this all of the time and never ask the pax to input the address because they have no clue. I just take the chance and leave the meter running and end the trip when we're back at the pick up location.

Never had any trouble so far.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> You always want the next address, cause some pax will contact Uber and get money back.
> No back seat driving, doesn't have to be exact address, as long as its with in half a block.


Kewl, and get a 1 feedback on the slight possibility your customer will cheat you.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> You always want the next address, cause some pax will contact Uber and get money back.
> No back seat driving, doesn't have to be exact address, as long as its with in half a block.


That's an outstanding idea.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I had a similar experience, point A to B, waited an hour then to point C which was only a couple of miles from A. Problem was, they paid only the A to C mileage even though point C was 22 miles west... repeated email requests for them to correct this and finally they did a week later. So I'd say, input the next destination after each stop.

Also drove a regular around for several job interviews. With one stop to go, uber timed out the trip. I've no idea why, or what the "time limit" is if any. Since he was a regular, and the last stop wasn't very far, I just let it go.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I had a similar experience, point A to B, waited an hour then to point C which was only a couple of miles from A..


Why did you wait an hour for them? When someone needs more than a 5-10 minute stop, I end the trip and tell them to order another ride when they are ready to go, so that I can go give rides to other people.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> You always want the next address, cause some pax will contact Uber and get money back.
> No back seat driving, doesn't have to be exact address, as long as its with in half a block.


& I've had this happen to me. Had a $97 fare cut by $30 cause they contacted Uber.


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Why did you wait an hour for them? When someone needs more than a 5-10 minute stop, I end the trip and tell them to order another ride when they are ready to go, so that I can go give rides to other people.





FlDriver said:


> Why did you wait an hour for them? When someone needs more than a 5-10 minute stop, I end the trip and tell them to order another ride when they are ready to go, so that I can go give rides to other people.


FIDriver, I see your poing, but can you please explain what we would get paid while waiting ? (and being parked) Thats something thats unclear to a newbie like me. Thanks ! Joe


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

This happens all the time. Fortunately, I've yet to be burned. I've never had passengers call Uber to rip me off. I'm probably just lucky.


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> This happens all the time. Fortunately, I've yet to be burned. I've never had passengers call Uber to rip me off. I'm probably just lucky.


I presumed we were running up the bill (even to a lesser extent as mileage) and thought it was ok, and also a convenience for the rider. So why not?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Never had a round trip, yet. But have had multiple destinations. I take a screen shot of the Uber app with the initial Destination and Waybill. When pax returns, I tell them to go ahead and update the destination in THEIR [Rider] app. That way I have a COPY of the original 1st destination JUST IN CASE the rider wants to burn me with the inefficient route to the final destination.


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

DocT said:


> Never had a round trip, yet. But have had multiple destinations. I take a screen shot of the Uber app with the initial Destination and Waybill. When pax returns, I tell them to go ahead and update the destination in THEIR [Rider] app. That way I have a COPY of the original 1st destination JUST IN CASE the rider wants to burn me with the inefficient route to the final destination.


smart !! So i apologize what exactly is waybill ?


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Joe Falcone said:


> FIDriver, I see your poing, but can you please explain what we would get paid while waiting ? (and being parked) Thats something thats unclear to a newbie like me. Thanks ! Joe


You get the same price per minute that you get while driving. Where I live, that's about 10.5 cents per minute.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Why did you wait an hour for them? When someone needs more than a 5-10 minute stop, I end the trip and tell them to order another ride when they are ready to go, so that I can go give rides to other people.


It was late and she asked if I would wait, said it would only be a few minutes. She was concerned about getting back, I thought. Then she texted me several times saying she'd be out in a minute. Looking back, I should have closed the trip, and told her I'd wait unless another rider pinged. Live and learn.


----------



## DEBJo (Oct 28, 2015)

Regarding having a person enter the next destination...do you have to end the trip on the driver app? How does that work? And if uber changes the fare due to customer complaint, do they notify you?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Joe Falcone said:


> smart !! So i apologize what exactly is waybill ?


Look under Account, and select Waybill. This is what it looks like from the android version Partner App, v3.59.1. And this is where you'll find a copy of your Uber insurance.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Joe Falcone said:


> So as a new driver, today i had my first round trip. I had a customer who had a bad vacuum cleaner and wanted to drop it off for repai. Also, wanted to make three stops after the vacuum repair along the way home.
> 
> I wasn't sure how to handle it but was trying to avoid seperate trips. So i suggested that the rider adsust her destination to the home address after we got to the first stop. Question is was this the best way to handle this or was there a better way? The fare was around 50 and not during surge. (It was 1-1.5 hours without looking it up) Thanks for the advice !
> Joe


Despite what Uber says..Im not someone's private driver..If their butt gets out of the car the trip is over! They can request again and pay the new round of fees. I do have sympathy for someone who needs a quick pack of smokes at a gas station..but this constant start stop isn't what either of you agreed to. Generate a new ticket every time or you are simply losing money for both you and the company. And you just make the riders continue to believe in the "private driver" equals driving Miss Daisy entitled nonsense.


----------



## 1SassyUberLady (Sep 19, 2015)

Ok here's what I do for roundtrips. I tell the pax that once we get to the first destination, to put in the address next door, because Uber doesn't allow you to put in the same address as the last desination. I have sent them an email about it because, there are a ton of paxs who need to do roundtrip rides. I always get paid. Also for each stop just make sure they update, to the next desination. I always tell them that if I wait Uber will give me another fare, if they don't update to the new destination/stop.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

A couple of things.

First of all you don't technically have to do anything, the app does keep track of all mileage and minutes for the fare.

Most pax do not try to cheat the system, but having them update the address does possibly give you some back up if they do...assuming Uber keeps track of each address entered...or what really matters is the pax themselves believe that.

If a pax does try to cheat the system you can usually have it adjusted back. The problem is that Uber doesn't notify you when they alter fares, so you need to keep an eye on ones with possible issues.

Stacked pings work off of the current address in your app. So the most important address to have is the final destination. If you accept a stacked ping and it turns out to be a surprise multi-stop or round trip then changing the destination usually auto cancels your stacked ping.


Some drivers don't like making stops. Our per minute is mediocre here, but unless there are some serious surge/things about to happen, then I have no reason to not collect free money for sitting in my car doing nothing (including not using gas).


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I do round trips all the time. The suggestion about the pax changing the address to avoid having the driver receive stacked pings is a great idea.


----------



## Cutieuberbae (Jun 19, 2016)

DocT said:


> Never had a round trip, yet. But have had multiple destinations. I take a screen shot of the Uber app with the initial Destination and Waybill. When pax returns, I tell them to go ahead and update the destination in THEIR [Rider] app. That way I have a COPY of the original 1st destination JUST IN CASE the rider wants to burn me with the inefficient route to the final destination.


There are several reasons that I need to know how to take a screen shot. One being for cancellations. Many riders dispute the cancellation fee. I want a screen shot to prove the time that I waited. I now text "your cab is here" to the rider the minute I arrive unless they are waiting outside. That is time stamped on the text message but there is no proof that I waited the 5 minutes. Like I said many times I have navigation problems and cancellations after the five min wait during the surge pricing. I just want proof to email to uber.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

The advice of having the pax update the destination after each stop is good, prevents them from complaining about ineffecient route and getting some of their money back. I hadn't considered the stacked ping scenario, but I would imagine as soon as the pax changes the destination the stacked ping would cancel/go to next driver. 

Personally I'll allow pax to make short stops, <5 minutes, but only if they're tipping or it's a slow day. During busy times, no stops. And under any condition no stops of longer than 5 minutes unless I'm getting significant cash compensation. I waited an hour for some drunk guys one night picking somebody up for a $50 cash tip. Otherwise, end ride, they can request a new one when ready.


----------

